# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overgang

## lovereem

overIk ben 51 jaar en pas na bijna 2 maanden weer ongesteld, nu duurt de ongesteldheid al 14 dagen (het is geen hevige bloeding) maar er zit soms wel hele kleine stolsels bij ben zijn dit de eerste overgangsverschijnselen hoe lang duurt dit nog en gaat de bloeding over.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lovereem,

Heb je dit artikel al doorgelezen? http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5941 Dit Artikel vertelt een hoop over de overgang.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Lara '52

HOI Lovereem,mag ik me voorstellen ik ben nu 57jaar ben al een 5tal jaar niet meer ongesteld , ook vele problemen gehad en zware bloedingen zelf zo erg we waren met een kerst op hotel juist aangekomen , kreeg ik bloedingen en 3 dagen mijn kamer niet verlaten juist vh. ontbijt ,heb 2x een curretage laten doen onder volledige verdoving en bij de laatste zei dokter nog 1x of 2x en je bent er vanaf . En het klopte  :Smile: dokter zei dat de curtage eerder al moest gebeurd zijn dan was ik er vroeger vanaf geweest ,ook een nadenkertje voor jou  :Wink:  ook wel vele opvliegers gehad ;kreeg geen hormonen maar ik begon op te letten wanneer ik ze kreeg en dan onderzocht ik wat ik had at of dronk en ondervond wanneer ik een sherry of andere alcohol dronk en gekruid voedsel dat ze sterk door kwamen  :Mad: het laaste jaar nog miniem, maar wel met alcohol opletten ,verder voel ik mij nu prima geen last van andere problemen, blij dat die maandelijkse dagen voorbij zijn . Voel mij beter in mijn vel dan vroeger ;voor zwangerschap moest ik niet bang zijn ,want ik heb sterilisatie ondergaan op leeftijd van 22 jaar in het t'jaar 1974 ,ik was een unicum in die jaren en zo jong, maar mocht voor gezondheid absoluut geen kinderen meer baren, ik heb 3 dochters op 3,5 jaar tijd gehad en dat had zoveel van mij gevraagd , en hormonen mocht ik niet nemen ;daarmee was dit zo radicaal ;nooit spijt over gehad. sterkte  :Smile:  

GRTJS Celest  :Big Grin:

----------

